# 3 mb 2-9



## DaTzr (Mar 13, 2011)

Anybody out here or been out here lately? Been here three hrs and only thing Ive seen was a Spanish while a friggin pelican had my lines all tangled up.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

a spanish mackerel? if so thats the first one ive heard of this year


----------



## DaTzr (Mar 13, 2011)

Yup, he was about 6" from the surface checkin out my 2 tangled rigs as I was tryin to be 'nice' and 'humane' to the pelican. Shocked me to see the Spanish too.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

I am heading out there bout 8 or 8:30. Hopefully the trout will be biting tonight. If your still out there, look for a dark colored tahoe with "cycles by breeze" on the rear window.

Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Forum Runner


----------



## DaTzr (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi Breeze. Was tryin to recall who drove what but since head injury, memory slips. Was lookin for you (Im into bikes too. You ever get someone to do ur carb work?) and otherz while there. Wasnt dressed for the cold good enough. Good luck yall!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

I was out there today. Lots of boats, but nobody seemed to have any luck. We fished pilings with shrimp for a few hours today and a whopping zero bites.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

DaTzr said:


> Yup, he was about 6" from the surface checkin out my 2 tangled rigs as I was tryin to be 'nice' and 'humane' to the pelican. Shocked me to see the Spanish too.


 hopefully he brought his friends, the gotchas have been in storage for winter sound like it might be time to bust them back out:thumbsup:


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

I go to the 3mb if i want to get skunked. Or catch those 7-12" white trout which i dont plan on cleaning. I think the fishing is quite horrible there. Too many snags because of the old bridge in the water.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Three Mile Bridge*



AVIDfisherman said:


> I go to the 3mb if i want to get skunked. Or catch those 7-12" white trout which i dont plan on cleaning. I think the fishing is quite horrible there. Too many snags because of the old bridge in the water.



The 3MB fishing(Pensacola side) hasn't been as good as fishing from the old bridge since our leaders decided to extend it partially to the 'edge'.

I thought that the old bridge rubble was hauled offshore to make a fishing reef? C2


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

i doubt they dragged it anywhere i get snagged all the time of there. That place is a waste unless you like indulging yourself with white trout..


----------



## Fritz (Oct 22, 2012)

AVIDfisherman said:


> I go to the 3mb if i want to get skunked. Or catch those 7-12" white trout which i dont plan on cleaning. I think the fishing is quite horrible there. Too many snags because of the old bridge in the water.


AGREED x1000

We'll also go if we plan to fish but the weather turns out dodgy i.e. not sure if its going to rain.

I have never caught anything worth a darn over there, matter of fact I've never even SEEN anything worth a darn caught over there!


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

There's maybe an occasional red or black drum caught there but, like i said a very small chance it's place to catch just trash and be around a lot of homeless drunks that drink wine and sell broken fishing poles they steal from people there. Bob Sikes however I usually always catch something there. The people are nice and helpful there. Now during the spring/summer I might try the 3mb obviously fish move in when it gets hot. Anyways good-luck to all you 3mb fishermen.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

ive never had luck on the bridge, from a boat however is completely different....just sayin.


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

rufus1138 said:


> ive never had luck on the bridge, from a boat however is completely different....just sayin.


That is one thing i'd like to experience. I'm probably going to use some of tax return and use it on a charter and fish for a whole 8hrs!


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

pshhh, buy a kayak join the party


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

I could do that I just don't if I would enjoy kayak fishing or not. Sounds fun. Plus I live 5 mins from Simpson Rivers put in right at Escambia Bay. I'm kinda weary of it. I don't want to tip it and then lose all my gear and stuff.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

test drive the yak first, lots of very very stable options out there, wilderness systems is always a good bet and can be had used for cheap.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

I have caught several reds off 3mb as well as spanish. Caught a small shark one night and a ray another time. Almost always catch trout there and very rarely do i get a snag. Have seen one guy out there catching a bunch of triggers as well. Everyone I have met out there has been very nice and helpful. I like 3mb mainly for the convenience of being able to drive on it unstead of lugging everything. Getting old now and carrying all my stuff is a pain. I am not homeless nor am i a drunk, but I do fish 3mb most of the time.

Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Forum Runner


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

rufus1138 said:


> test drive the yak first, lots of very very stable options out there, wilderness systems is always a good bet and can be had used for cheap.


When im in the market for one ill check them out. They got a couple nice ones at walmart for like 275. Something small is all i need.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

make sure its sit on top, i promise you dont want to deal with an old school sit inside yak down here.


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

Breeze said:


> I have caught several reds off 3mb as well as spanish. Caught a small shark one night and a ray another time. Almost always catch trout there and very rarely do i get a snag. Have seen one guy out there catching a bunch of triggers as well. Everyone I have met out there has been very nice and helpful. I like 3mb mainly for the convenience of being able to drive on it unstead of lugging everything. Getting old now and carrying all my stuff is a pain. I am not homeless nor am i a drunk, but I do fish 3mb most of the time.
> 
> Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Forum Runner


I might try it out again im just tired of catching them damn trout. And if you want a spot on the end the pier you cant never get a spot.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

AVIDfisherman said:


> I might try it out again im just tired of catching them damn trout. And if you want a spot on the end the pier you cant never get a spot.


I never fish the end. If your looking for me out there i will almost always be near the 10mph sign.

Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Forum Runner


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

Breeze said:


> I never fish the end. If your looking for me out there i will almost always be near the 10mph sign.
> 
> Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Forum Runner


Well I might try it either friday or saturday night. See what happens.


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

There is alot of fish out there people dont know how to fish 99% of the time not everthing hits a dubble drop rig..I free line cigs,lys,and slam the spanish,redfish,blues,Specks,Sheephead,Seen Tarpon roll before there,tripple tails also,BIG KINGS in the Fall so not sure about what your doing but there many feesh there..I wish it went out in deeper water


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

I never rigged up a double drop rig. I only use the carolina rig. I've definitely learned a lot more about fishing since I've been to 3mb. I think i'll try it again like i said. If I have no luck I probably won't return bob sikes have the best fishing i've done all winter.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

AVIDfisherman said:


> I never rigged up a double drop rig. I only use the carolina rig. I've definitely learned a lot more about fishing since I've been to 3mb. I think i'll try it again like i said. If I have no luck I probably won't return bob sikes have the best fishing i've done all winter.


I have not caught any trout on a carolina rig. Always use the double drop rig for them. I use a carolina rig for reds though. Have caught spanish on a carolina with a float

Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Forum Runner


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

So far i have caught a 13" Flounder on the Pensacola side and a 28" redfish along with two 14-15" sheepies on the Gulf Breeze side. All from a kayak in the past two weeks. The fish are there and can be caught from the bridge.


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

Cool. I just have little faith because I've never caught anything besides trout and they are everywhere. I want to catch something that puts up a fight. Yeah I use Carolina rig for everything. I caught trout on that rig many times.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

avid take a small trout and rig it up on a carolina rig and float him around, be sure to pay attention to the line that he doesnt drag it around a piling, the other option is a drop rig, use a 6-8'0 hook and hook the trout thru the back right in front of the dorsal, this will get you a red quick.


----------



## DaTzr (Mar 13, 2011)

The other day when I was there was actually to check out the parades and bayfront but wasnt up to it after all so I stopped by there. Over the years Ive caught everything from #30+ kings, bull reds, jacks, sawfish, gar and a host of others. We are very blessed with variety here. Usually about the 1st week in March I go checkin for Spanish at the 2 main piers (3 mb and sikes). 
As for rigging, I also mostly use carolina type setups. If Im not using a sabiki for bait catchin, I tie a multi drop for that and have also gotten a few 'keepers' in the process! Never be afraid to sling out a 6-8" live one!  
See yall by the water!
[/SIZE


----------



## yellowfin24 (Jun 4, 2012)

missplaced_idahoan said:


> a spanish mackerel? if so thats the first one ive heard of this year


We've been catching them on acident on the peir the last cuple of weeks


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Charlie2 said:


> The 3MB fishing(Pensacola side) hasn't been as good as fishing from the old bridge since our leaders decided to extend it partially to the 'edge'.
> 
> I thought that the old bridge rubble was hauled offshore to make a fishing reef? C2


They sheared the pilings off near the bottom. They did not remove anything off of the bottom that might disturb the sediment due to the water quality laws.


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

Caddy Yakker said:


> They sheared the pilings off near the bottom. They did not remove anything off of the bottom that might disturb the sediment due to the water quality laws.


Exactly as I figured. There is all kind of stuff to get hung up on, on the side closest to the 3mile bay bridge. You might as well be casting right into a piling.


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

rufus1138 said:


> avid take a small trout and rig it up on a carolina rig and float him around, be sure to pay attention to the line that he doesnt drag it around a piling, the other option is a drop rig, use a 6-8'0 hook and hook the trout thru the back right in front of the dorsal, this will get you a red quick.


Well, If I wanted to catch just reds i'd head to bob sikes but, the other night i was up there. This guy that is a regular there he caught 2 huge alligator gars back to back. I can tell there is a variety moving in but, i never knew 3mb had such a variety. Reading the forums keeps me going on fishing different spots. After using a technique/bait a friend showed me off forums. I started to catch nothing but reds at sikes. I never caught a red until then. And it sure is a adrenaline rush! Especially if she's 40"+


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

Headed to bob Sykes tonite. I'll be there around 730 if anyone wants to BS while we wait for the drag to sing look for a really tall guy about 3/4 of the way down the pier gulf breeze side


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

Oops wrong thread


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

missplaced_idahoan said:


> Oops wrong thread


Yo wheres my invite?


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

AVIDfisherman said:


> Yo wheres my invite?


You said you were spending the night with your girl! And in my defense I posted in two threads saying I'd be out there. But you didn't miss much I caught three rays and an eel. Everyone else was getting reds but none for me.mad:


----------

